# transmission tubing



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

There's a bend in my trans tubing, on a bend near where it goes into the radiator that is kinked and leaking, and I don't want to replace the whole line.......( I plan to replace the damaged section with 'rubber' tubing) there isn't room to use a tubing/pipe cutter......is there any other good way to do the job here? 
thanks as always
Tk


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You can do what I did with my oem lines. They were frozen at the radiator and twisted. You CAN cut them with an IMP tubing cutter (It's the size of a walnut) and splice them with a section of new line with a simple compression fitting and a male nipple on each end. Mine are about 3" long and haven't leaked ever. The rubber solution will work, just not as clean looking. It's a simple job that I KNOW you can do.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

^Agreed. TK, rubber lines and clamps would be a temporary fix IMO.


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

Rubber doesn't like trans fluid, especially the stuff we can buy today. I'm in with the compression fitting deal too, but I'd bet if you looked at it for a few you'd find that running a new line complete isn't all that bad. Maybe starting the fitting on the trans side would be the only part to net a few cuss words. On stuck fittings, take a pair of flat nosed vice grips and "bite" 3 sides of the fitting with just a little pressure. On the last bite give it a minor turn then switch to your flare wrench. The bites break the rust bond. Also, don't forget that acetone and regular trans fluid (not synth) is perhaps the best penetrant you'll ever use. 2nd best is mild heat and candle wax. Good luck...


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

If you use "good" rubber tubing that's designed to hold some pressure (like fuel injector fuel hose) it'll be ok for a temporary work around - emphasis on _temporary_ for the same reasons they listed. However, I also agree with the suggestion to use hard lines - either replacing the whole line or putting in a splice with compression fittings. Using a mini tubing cutter, you could make a hard line splice in the same amount of time it would take you to put in rubber anyway.

Bear


----------

